# Nauru comes out.



## Tommy Tainant (May 27, 2016)

Nauru becomes latest country to decriminalise homosexuality

The latest nation to throw off its hateful colonial legacy.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 27, 2016)

lol


----------



## waltky (May 27, 2016)

Nauru's a country?...

... thought it was a mythological god/monster.


----------



## Ravi (May 27, 2016)

That's cool. I wish they would stop taking money from the Aussies to house immigrants in sub-human conditions. Or the Aussies would stop being fucktards.


----------



## numan (May 27, 2016)

'
Paradise Well and Truly Lost

*Greed, phosphate and gross incompetence in a tropical setting: the history of Nauru really is stranger than fiction*
.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 28, 2016)

numan said:


> '
> Paradise Well and Truly Lost
> 
> *Greed, phosphate and gross incompetence in a tropical setting: the history of Nauru really is stranger than fiction*
> .


Paradise indeed.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...


Its the place of the most fat people on earth. If they are not busy shoveling something into them, they drive on the only street, which goes around this small island. Despite the speed limit is 40 km/h they are going round and round and round... ...and dead cars everywhere - symbols of the wealthy past.
Once they run out of food (there are restaurants everywhere and its cheaper than the supermarket), they need to go fishing.
Pretty much like the moronic scumbags in my place...


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 28, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...


The residents of Pitcairn also pack a bit extra. Must be relaxing in paradise without an actual need to do anything strenuous.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 28, 2016)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


It is a very boring place.


----------



## numan (May 29, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...


See? .... those Nauruans have just as high a _Kultur_  as Germans and Americans have !!
.


----------

